# We just bought a Spaceliner!!!



## Big Z (May 11, 2013)

I knew it was super cool and did not know much about Spaceliners.  We bought this one today at a swap meet.  I looked up the serial number and it is a 469210 but I think the 2 speed hub was swapped out.  How do I tell a 2 speed hub?  

Here it is with my boy:


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 11, 2013)

*Nice Spaceliner*

Nice buy, looks like a 1964. You are lucky that it still has the rear taillight & lens, they usually go missing.
The two speed kickback will have three red recessed stripes on the center of the hub. 
Hang onto it, they are very cool bikes. I have both a mens and ladies 1964...........Wayne


----------



## BrentP (May 11, 2013)

Big Z said:


> I knew it was super cool and did not know much about Spaceliners.  We bought this one today at a swap meet.  I looked up the serial number and it is a 469210 but I think the 2 speed hub was swapped out.  How do I tell a 2 speed hub?
> 
> Here it is with my boy:




Have you actually looked at the serial number on the bike or just at pictures in "The Ultimate Spaceliner Reference"?  It looks too small to be a 46921.  It looks like the 24" boys bike, model 46961.

Either way it's a great find because it looks like it's in fantastic condition and complete (except for the missing teardrop reflector).

If you did check the serial number on the rear dropout, and it is indeed a  model 46921, then the two-speed hub will have three red stripes on it, as Wayne stated.  The single speed will have a single red stripe.


----------



## jd56 (May 11, 2013)

Nice!!! I dont think Ive ever seen a 24". Spaceliner. But there it is in black and white as listed in the Ultimate Spaceliner Reference.

So Brent are you judging the size of the bike to the outlet location on the wall or the 5'10" young man holding the bike and wondering  when he can go ride it.
Kids and their smiles are courageous.

Nice find for sure and rare I would think to find a 24".

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anthemavm (May 11, 2013)

Very nice, mind sharing what you paid? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Z (May 11, 2013)

BrentP said:


> Have you actually looked at the serial number on the bike or just at pictures in "The Ultimate Spaceliner Reference"?  It looks too small to be a 46921.  It looks like the 24" boys bike, model 46961.
> 
> Either way it's a great find because it looks like it's in fantastic condition and complete (except for the missing teardrop reflector).
> 
> If you did check the serial number on the rear dropout, and it is indeed a  model 46921, then the two-speed hub will have three red stripes on it, as Wayne stated.  The single speed will have a single red stripe.




I did check the serial number and it is 502 469210 ******.  It is a 26".  The hub is a later single speed.  No stripes at all.  Now the search for a two speed begins.


----------



## Big Z (May 11, 2013)

Anthemavm said:


> Very nice, mind sharing what you paid?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2




It was a package deal, around 2


----------



## BrentP (May 11, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Nice!!! I dont think Ive ever seen a 24". Spaceliner. But there it is in black and white as listed in the Ultimate Spaceliner Reference.
> 
> So Brent are you judging the size of the bike to the outlet location on the wall or the 5'10" young man holding the bike and wondering  when he can go ride it.
> Kids and their smiles are courageous.
> ...




I had a 24" when I was a kid.  Got it for my birthday in '65.

I was guessing the size of the bike based on the frame of reference of the son.  I thought he looked about 12-13 and maybe 5'5" in height.  It sounds like I was way off base.


----------



## BrentP (May 11, 2013)

Big Z said:


> I did check the serial number and it is 502 469210 ******.  It is a 26".  The hub is a later single speed.  No stripes at all.  Now the search for a two speed begins.




Yep, somebody must have changed it at some point.  That's a bummer.  Make sure you try to find the teardrop reflector too (probably more important to get that as it's completely missing.  Finding rebuilt 2-speed hubs isn't too difficult, as they were pretty common.  Try Memory Lane Classics; they often have rebuilt red-band two-speed kickback hubs.  Also, search eBay for the reflector.  I see them come up for auction all the time, in new condition.  There's one seller in particular that seems to always be selling them.

Long ago I posted an explanation of the various Bendix single and two-speed hubs, but I have no idea where.  Fortunately I saved my original notes, so here is explanation that unravels the mystery of the single red band Bendix hub, and the triple red, yellow and blue band hubs (2-speeds).  I also have maintenance manuals for all of these.

*BENDIX HUB EXPLANATION*

*Single-Speed Hubs*
*Original Model Single Speed Coaster Brake*
-	No colored bands on hub
-	Manufactured from 1946 to April 1961
-	Fixed gear 1:1 ratio (1 sprocket turn = 1 hub turn)

*Model RB-2 Single Speed Coaster Brake*
-	Identified by a single Red band on hub
-	Manufactured beginning in April 1961.  Basically an updated Original Model, with many parts interchangeable with the Original Model.
-	Fixed gear 1:1 ratio (1 sprocket turn = 1 hub turn)

*Automatic Two-Speed Hubs*
Automatic Two-Speed Hubs were first introduced in 1962, and are identified by three colored bands – either Red, Yellow or Blue.

The *triple Red Band* hub was made from 1962-1964 and had a low gear added.  It was discontinued with the introduction of the triple Yellow Band hub.
-	Red Band low gear ratio is 1:0.67 (1 sprocket turn = 0.67 hub turn)
-	Red Band high gear ratio is 1:1 (1 sprocket turn = 1 hub turn) the same as the fixed gear ratio on the single-speed hubs.

The *triple Yellow and Blue Band* hubs were made from 1965-1969 after the triple Red Band was phased out, and had different gear ratios from each other. 

The *triple Yellow Band* hub was an updated triple Red Band, having some interchangeable parts with the triple Red Band as well as the same gear ratios.
-	Yellow Band low gear ratio is 1:0.67 (same as Red Band)
-	Yellow Band high gear ratio is 1:0 (same as Red Band)

The* triple Blue Band* hub was geared completely differently than the triple Red or Yellow Band hubs.  Its low gear provided the same ‘fixed’ ratio (1:1) as the high gear of the Red or Yellow band hubs, but its high gear created a hub rotation greater than its sprocket rotation, and it was referred to as “Overdrive”. 
-	Blue Band low gear ratio is 1:1 (same as the high gear of the triple Red & Yellow Band hubs, or the fixed gear ratio of the single Red Band hub)
-	Blue Band high gear ratio is 1:1.5 (1 sprocket turn = 1.5 hub turns)


----------



## jd56 (May 12, 2013)

Brent, I was joking about the height of the young man...I have no idea how tall he is.

It is a nice Spaceliner for sure, regardless what size it is.


----------



## Big Z (May 12, 2013)

Wow, Thanks for all the great info everyone!!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 12, 2013)

*Left Out The RB....*



BrentP said:


> Yep, somebody must have changed it at some point.  That's a bummer.  Make sure you try to find the teardrop reflector too (probably more important to get that as it's completely missing.  Finding rebuilt 2-speed hubs isn't too difficult, as they were pretty common.  Try Memory Lane Classics; they often have rebuilt red-band two-speed kickback hubs.  Also, search eBay for the reflector.  I see them come up for auction all the time, in new condition.  There's one seller in particular that seems to always be selling them.
> 
> Long ago I posted an explanation of the various Bendix single and two-speed hubs, but I have no idea where.  Fortunately I saved my original notes, so here is explanation that unravels the mystery of the single red band Bendix hub, and the triple red, yellow and blue band hubs (2-speeds).  I also have maintenance manuals for all of these.
> 
> ...




They were made from '61-'63. It was the first to use the single red band on the shell and still used the "keyed" brake shoes. The arm looked the same as the previous model.The RB-2 was made from '63-'70 it too had a single red band on the shell,the keys were cast as part of the "expanders" and the arm had RB-2 stamped onto it.


----------



## BrentP (May 14, 2013)

PCHiggin said:


> They were made from '61-'63. It was the first to use the single red band on the shell and still used the "keyed" brake shoes. The arm looked the same as the previous model.The RB-2 was made from '63-'70 it too had a single red band on the shell,the keys were cast as part of the "expanders" and the arm had RB-2 stamped onto it.



You're absolutely right.  I pasted an incomplete/incorrect version from my notes.


----------

